# POET Course Supplies



## Sunnyns (26 May 2013)

I'm just wondering if anyone who's done the POET course had to buy supplies for the course or bought things that were nice to have.  I went to college for the course that was equal to the ATIS trade but got the call one month in telling me I was accepted to the military.  So I have the tools, really good meter and all of that.  If any of that is needed or nice to have I'd just have my mom send it out here before the course starts in a couple of weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## luke_l (26 May 2013)

The military will give you all the tools you need to do the job.  As far as whether or not you are *allowed* to use your own stuff (if you have things that are nicer, or you would prefer), it really depends on your trade/working conditions.  I would suspect you wouldn't be allowed to use test equipment at all, since it won't have a DND calibration sticker on it.


----------



## Jacky Tar (27 May 2013)

middle_coast said:
			
		

> The military will give you all the tools you need to do the job.  As far as whether or not you are *allowed* to use your own stuff (if you have things that are nicer, or you would prefer), it really depends on your trade/working conditions.  I would suspect you wouldn't be allowed to use test equipment at all, since it won't have a DND calibration sticker on it.


I can't speak for POET trg, but I can tell you CFFSE wouldn't allow it, and I doubt very much we're unique in the training system.


----------



## observor 69 (27 May 2013)

As a POET instructor in an earlier life I can assure you the school provides all  the equipment that you will need to apply the lecture material. There are specific training aids used that relate to and apply the topics you are being instructed on as you advance through the course. In my entire military  career in electronics I never saw any civilian equipment being brought into the work place.


----------



## EME101 (27 May 2013)

I went through POET in 2003, and as stated above, everything that was needed was supplied.  As to being allowed to use your own equipment, I can think of two reasons why not.   First, it could be harder for instructors to assess you if your readings differ from the expected, and second, I've seen a few meters blown during some parts of POET.  It's not big a deal if its the military's (although still possibly a failure depending on what you did), but a financial hardship if its your own.


----------



## krustyrl (27 May 2013)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> As a POET instructor in an earlier life I can assure you the school provides all  the equipment that you will need to apply the lecture material. There are specific training aids used that relate to and apply the topics you are being instructed on as you advance through the course. In my entire military  career in electronics I never saw any civilian equipment being brought into the work place.



Nor is it authorised, as all test equipment requires a valid TEMMIS certification especially for technical airworthiness.


----------



## Sunnyns (28 May 2013)

Thanks for the info guys!

Just thought I'd ask.


----------

